# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Help with Pivot Tables

## Septech

So I'm not sure what I'm trying to do is possible or not for a pivot table, but let me explain:

In my workbook, I have different columns setup for the information needed on the pivot table for 2 weeks of data. A max of 14 units bi-weekly for SL service, and a max of 10 units bi-weekly for CB service can be billed. If all units weren't billed for whichever service, then I'm wanting it to display the units *allowed* for each service and each person. So for example the CB service, if 8 units were billed, then 2 were not, so 8 billed and 10 allowed. Then for it display a total of billed vs allowed. The purpose is to be able to calculate total percentages for each office.

I've attached the workbook if it's possible.
Thanks for any help in advance!

----------


## kersplash

Maybe in your attachment you can show what you want to see as your output for the sample data mocked-up.

----------

